# Moebius Models 1/8 Bela Lugosi Dracula Model Kit



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Moebius Models 1/8 Bela Lugosi Dracula Model Kit Moebius Models 1/8 Bela Lugosi Dracula Model Kit [05DMB06] - $29.99 : Monste. 
*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think we were already aware that they were working on this kit....I haven't seen any test shots of it yet though....

It is GREAT news though....!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I think we were already aware that they were working on this kit....I haven't seen any test shots of it yet though....
> 
> It is GREAT news though....!
> 
> MMM


Caught this over at the CH and its suppose to come out July.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Does this picture represent in any way the looks and pose this kit will have when manufactured.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks very much like the Universal Studios Dracula.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Does this picture represent in any way the looks and pose this kit will have when manufactured.


You got me on that one.But hoping the likness is dead on and alot better than the Frankenstein that recently came out.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The medallion is not on this new kit. I dont know what the pose will be, but it wont be the one from that pic.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

From what I have read here and eslewhere concerning this kit, they are licensed through the Legosi estate and not through Universal. They got around this by modeling him to his stage performance of Dracula prior to the movie being made and that means some small changes in his outfit primarily. Sounds like this will be a nice model and hoping Moebius does some more of the classics similar to Frankenstein and Dracula.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"Let the speculation begin!!!"


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

falcondesigns said:


> "Let the speculation begin!!!"


That image is the Universal - medalion. Dracula without Medalion is Stage not film.

Mark Dean


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

mrdean said:


> That image is the Universal - medalion. Dracula without Medalion is Stage not film.
> 
> Mark Dean


This has already all been discussed on the Moebius board.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Zorro said:


> This has already all been discussed on the Moebius board.


OK.

Are we supposed to go over there and talk about it?

Stop talking about it?

What do you want us to do, based upon your post?

These types of post confuse me.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would be very suprised (and happy) to see this by July.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Other than the scale (1/8) and material (styrene) I'm not sure if ANY of the info on the MIM site is accurate. Licensing will be through the Lugosi estate ONLY and the appearance of the character WILL be based on the Broadway play. Ray Santoleri will be involved in the sculpting, but I am not sure to what extent. I have a VERY good reason to believe (actually, I am looking at it on my worktable right now) that Ray can NAIL the Lugosi likeness. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

geoffdude said:


> OK.
> 
> Are we supposed to go over there and talk about it?
> 
> ...


Most of these questions have already been answered by Moebius, on the Moebius board. I would think those who are interested and have questions about the project would like to read the answers straight from Moebius rather than getting second hand information which may or may not be correct. I don't want anybody to do anything - just providing some info.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

i hope they nail the likeness, they made alot of mistakes with frankenstein.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Zorro said:


> Most of these questions have already been answered by Moebius, on the Moebius board. I would think those who are interested and have questions about the project would like to read the answers straight from Moebius rather than getting second hand information which may or may not be correct. I don't want anybody to do anything - just providing some info.


Which is cool, it's just a bit confusing with no other context to apply to the statement. A link may have helped a bit (for me at least).

Regards,

g.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ben Kenobi said:


> Use the search function, Luke.


"new kit"
"What new Kits are coming from Moebius for 2010?"


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Ben Kenobi said:
> 
> 
> > Use the search function, Luke.
> ...


That's wierd.

I don't see any post by "Ben Kenobi" with the "advice" to use the search function? Wonder how that got deleted? A mystery for scooby to solve some other day no doubt.









At any rate, shouldn't have to.. if someone is SPECIFICALLY prompting others to view something (info, pics, etc.), suggested by said person, general rule of internet etiquette is to provide link(s) to info suggested to view. SOP on any forum.



g


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...trust Monsters in Motion NOT...


----------

